# ornery antics



## luvs (Jun 20, 2005)

me and my antics... 
i had treated myself/jake/my friends to a hotel room for the week of my 24th birthday. well, one morning nobody had come by yet and my babe was somewhere like work or wal-mart, and i was bored and needed a laugh.
we had been eating at denny's all week so i went there for some breakfast. i got to thinking about this thing i read where, as an experiment in psychology, someone had turned facing the rear of an elevator as they rode on it just to see what people would do, and decided to try something similar. i decided to see what people would do if i just shovelled my meal down in HUGE bites. i'm not talking big bites. i'm talking HUGE!!!!!! i'd puff my cheeks out as much as i could.
so i ordered the biggest breakfast on the menu and a piece of pie, and just started stuffing my face. i would take a bite of eggs (half of a fried egg at once, pieces of which i had to scoop up. ), then stuff a half piece of toast into my mouth all at once before i'd even swallowed all of the eggs.
i spotted this one woman just absolutely struggling not to laugh at me. i swivelled my chair further in her direction and began mumbling, 'MMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!' as loudly as i could and continued to eat this huge meal. i gulped all my milk down in one fell swoop, making sure to leave a milk moustache, and left the moustache there on purpose.
i ended up getting sick, but it didn't matter. it was well worth the big 'ol laugh i had when i returned to the hotel.
just a little story that some people get a kick out of. thought i'd share it.


----------



## luvs (Jun 20, 2005)

more ornery antics i pulled long ago.
these were teenage antics. (and if you're a teenager reading this, take note: underage drinking does NOT pay off.)
i was about 17, maybe 16. i'm not sure.
my friends would always call and ask to come over before we went out for the night, and so i'd invite them over.
we'd want beer, and my Dad usually had at least SOME beer in the fridge.  
so one night, as usual, we went to swipe some. 
we had a system. we'd crouch in front of the fridge on the pretense of searching for food, and this was completely acceptable, seeing as to how teenagers are always hungry, and we were teenagers.
one of us would grab the beers and pass them to the next, who would then hand it to the one with the biggest purse, where it would be stashed.
well, one night we did this, and thought we were soooooo
slick.
we weren't.
my Mom was outside and happened to look in the window. she watched us and saw the whole thing.
she flipped.
we were quite busted.
oops.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Luvs, you naughty girl!!! 
I'm so glad I didn't have girls, I bet you drove your parents crazy, didn't you


----------



## pdswife (Jun 20, 2005)

lol.. luvs 
Thanks.  Just what I needed this morning,


----------



## luvs (Jun 21, 2005)

lol, tex, they put up with a lot! 
hope i made you smile, pds. 
one more of my antics:
this one falls a few years later. maybe 19, 20 years old? forget when exactly the very insightful Parents finally let me get a liscence and Gramps gave me my car.
i've typed out this story before.
i'd get into my car at like 12, (or 3) in the morning while the rest of the world was asleep. i'd go where i needed to go and then my rebillion would get the better of me. i'd stomp on the gas pedal and go past my one house at top speed, or stop outside and squeal tire and do donuts (my Brother taught me how to drive, lol. what else is to be expected when a guy teaches you to drive? ) and wave my arm out the window and scream, 'WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' and beep the horn some more.
as always, Mom or Dad or both would be waiting at the door and would confiscate my keys for the rest of the night.


----------

